# Decaf?



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

now ive never really been a drinker of decaf, but now that im drinking ever more coffee which wouldnt have bothered me before really, but now im working extra hours to fund new equipment (no im not satisfied yet, i still need at least a tamper, milk jug and thermometer, and of course the carezzas days will be numbered soon enough) i now have to get up earlier than ever and sleeping after an evening of double shot lattes is not always easy

so ive been considering getting some decaf in, but id always avoided it before in the assumption that the process would somehow damage the flavour, so to those out there who have tried a few decaf coffees can they be as good as non decaf? and which "method" is considered the best, ive seen mexican water, swiss water and co2 but am unsure of the differences


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Only tried Hasbean's Decaf espresso blend. Took a great deal more work to get a decent shot from it (compared to most other beans from Hasbean) but once I got it right it pretty good & was perfectly acceptable in milk. Perhaps not quite as complex or delicious as the others Ive tried.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I have some freshly Sumatran decaf from http://www.thebeanshop.com waiting to be dialed in. I'll feedback once I try it.

(Have to admit, it will be another week or so before I open the bag as I have just opened Square Mile's Spring Espresso blend, which so far has received rave reviews from family. Happy to sacrifice the decaf a little in favour of the SM beans)


----------



## love-coffee (Apr 26, 2011)

I have tried decaffeinated coffees, all Swiss water processed and hated everyone so far.

I only by my coffee from one place now, which as a newbie member can not name at present as I may be barred for spamming as I was elsewhere.

Anyway I decided many years ago that what I really like about coffee seems to washed out, if you pardon the pun, when decafeination takes place.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Knowledge sharing of good roasters is encouraged here









Blatant advertising (eg Self promotion) isn't permitted though

Feel free to share your favourite roaster with us. You'll still be able to log on again the next day


----------

